# Neku from The World Ends With You is in Kingdom Hearts 3D



## Feels Good Man (Sep 15, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The TGS demo has two parts. In Sora’s episode, you start in Traverse town. Sora calls for Riku, but finds Neku instead who is hanging from a roof. He jumps down and shows Sora the number on his hand and mentions he needs a partner to play the Reapers’ game with.
> 
> http://www.siliconera.com/2011/09/14/kingd...-ends-with-you/
> 
> ...



Pictures from TGS booth + Neku:


Spoiler


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2011)

Changing my pants from the giant fangasm I just had.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my god. I'm officially religious now. There HAS to be a god in the world.

SQUARE ENIX FOR THE WIN.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, this was really unexpected. I can't wait to watch this scene! And I wonder how Neku looks?


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 15, 2011)

FUCK YES!!!

Ahem, let me compose myself a little..... FUCK YES!!!

You know what i'm gonna go play TWEWY again just because of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(apologies for language used, for those of a sensitive disposition please do not read the preceding post)


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 15, 2011)

maybe he will be a secret playable chracter.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2011)

Please let us fight some noise or Heartless noise. I think I have to buy a 3DS now.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 15, 2011)

KH 3D just gave me an orgasm


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm more happy of the fact that it isn't forgotten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bigger chance of more TWEWY in the future.


----------



## zanfire (Sep 15, 2011)

just another reason for me to play this KH game.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 15, 2011)

One more reason for me to wait for gamedtop to open for me to buy it


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 15, 2011)

DO WANT! I think I have no choice but to preorder now.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2011)

Ultra Fangasm. I can't take any more. It's too much. 




Spoiler


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 15, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Ultra Fangasm. I can't take any more. It's too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bat looks like noise
are those new clothes they got on


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh hell yes.  I may actually get this now.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 15, 2011)

I am __________ (words cannot express my joy)

I wish I had seen this on video first, but hey, there's still another "mysterious character" for them to reveal.

This is the first time I do not regret my purchase of the 3DS.


----------



## DxEggman (Sep 15, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> noise or Heartless noise.







i made this face just now.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> I am __________ (words cannot express my joy)
> 
> I wish I had seen this on video first, but hey, there's still another "mysterious character" for them to reveal.
> 
> This is the first time I do not regret my purchase of the 3DS.




LOL What about Metal Gear Solid? 

And have to say this is closest I have come to wanting to purchase a 3DS. I think I will wait for the lite version though. The slide pad bugs the hell out of me but that's for another topic.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!

I'm still waiting for the 3DS with built in SlidePad though.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was gonna buy it anyway, this isn't that big of a deal for me though. I wasn't fond of The World Ends With You.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 15, 2011)

since this is probably just a cameo its nothing to get to excited about.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any pictures to prove this? How is this supposed to be true if there is no proof?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any pictures to prove this? How is this supposed to be true if there is no proof?



We have to wait until someone uploads videos of the Demo and Trailer.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any pictures to prove this? How is this supposed to be true if there is no proof?



At TGS there's a demo for Kingdom Hearts 3D. If you don't believe it just wait a day or so and videos or screenshots will probably pop up over popular gaming sites.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 15, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> LOL What about Metal Gear Solid?
> 
> And have to say this is closest I have come to wanting to purchase a 3DS. I think I will wait for the lite version though. The slide pad bugs the hell out of me but that's for another topic.


No, I don't care for MGS at all.

This and Good People Die are heading the pack for MUST HAVE titles.


----------



## Velotix (Sep 15, 2011)

Huh.... My friend is a big KH nut and when i showed him TWEWY (GAH!!!) he loved it to.... I guess the noise must be the new enemy type they talked about.... Now excuse me...I'm going to watch my friends head explode....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope we can see some footage soon. According to the schedule, The Square-Enix press conference should have started already.


----------



## granville (Sep 15, 2011)

There are two respectable sources confirming this, Siliconera and 1up. In detail too, no chance for mistake about who it is. So i believe it. Nomura has been teasing some very shocking partner characters that were in Traverse Town.

Here's some art btw, new clothes for Sora and Riku and new creatures (never seen before). Riku also wields his Way to Dawn Keyblade-
http://s3.amazonaws.com/imgly_production/2...09/original.jpg

Footage will probably be posted sometime soon, within the day or next few days. It's nice to see TWEWY wasn't forgotten. Maybe this tease will open doors to a sequel for the game.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 15, 2011)

Man, I loved TWEWY. A lot. I wasn't really considering picking this title up, but I'd love to see some footage of Neku in it. Even more though, I'd love a sequel.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2011)

Apparently the dog beside Sora in the poster is his pet. It is shown following him in the trailer.


----------



## Requios (Sep 15, 2011)

YES! F**K YES!!! Two of Testuya Nomura's greatest works collide and make the universe expand!

I am curious as to what kind of dual-tech they might have, if any, and what kind of pins Neku might use for his battle commands.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is a picture of Neku. Enjoy. 

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/ful...BDKtI%2BvsgM%3D


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 15, 2011)

Its really weird seeimg him in a 3D form but its awsome nonetheless


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 15, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of Neku. Enjoy.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/ful...BDKtI%2BvsgM%3D


It won't let me view that.


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Sep 15, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of Neku. Enjoy.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/ful...BDKtI%2BvsgM%3D



"Can't let you see that, Starfox" XD

aka I can't see the picture either


----------



## granville (Sep 15, 2011)

It's interesting to see him using the KH ingame visuals. I expected him to look way too much like Sora, his artwork looks like he's almost Sora's twin. But he actually looks VERY different from Sora. It'll be very funny to see the two interact together. Sora always tends to be happy and friendly, Neku for the majority of TWEWY tends to be anti social and can act like a dick to people. Polar opposites meet, hilarity ensues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uploaded the pic to imageshack since someone said they couldn't see it there-
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/7113/398199416.jpg


----------



## Velotix (Sep 15, 2011)

Excuse me..

*Squeals like a giddy fangirl*

Now...I wonder if that fantasy of mine where a DQ character pops up as a partner in a KH game. Or even a Slime....


----------



## +jump;+duck (Sep 15, 2011)

Now I'll be forced to buy a 3DS


----------



## .Darky (Sep 15, 2011)

This was unexpected. Now I want the game even more.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 15, 2011)

Im a big fan of both and I hate it... (sorry to be negative)
There two different games and ... the trailer better surprise me because im depressed now.
Maybe its just the mood im in...


----------



## Bowser-jr (Sep 15, 2011)

Hehe, nice; i new Neku would be in the would be in a Kingdom Hearts eventually.


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 15, 2011)

this is great, but i'm confused, does this mean Neku is in the game again? Or is this supposed to be a skipped part of the game, if so I dont understand how Neku can go into Traverse town while he cannot escape Shibuya.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 15, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> this is great, but i'm confused, does this mean Neku is in the game again? Or is this supposed to be a skipped part of the game, if so I dont understand how Neku can go into Traverse town while he cannot escape Shibuya.


Warning,minor spoiler ahead:


Spoiler



This neku might be one from another world,similar to the tin pin fan neku


Damn this is pretty awesome news,I hope neku is playable too,that would make this game even better
Between this and all the news from the conference,my 3DS purchase is more than justified


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 15, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> this is great, but i'm confused, does this mean Neku is in the game again? Or is this supposed to be a skipped part of the game, if so I dont understand how Neku can go into Traverse town while he cannot escape Shibuya.


Lol dude, that Shibuya part is not required, Neku is just a new character in the KH universe (He probably doesn't even speak of Shibuya in KH).

This game was a must-have for me, and was sitting silently at No.5, now it has jumped to NO.1 MUST GET DAY 1!!!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 15, 2011)

NOW I'M GETTING THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, no one's posted this yet?
edit: nvm they have.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 15, 2011)

this=day one purchase
i just hope they don't make a final mix and that would mean double purchase


----------



## prowler (Sep 15, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> this=day one purchase
> i just hope they don't make a final mix and that would mean double purchase


This is Square Enix, they will and it'll be Japan only.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 15, 2011)

this=day one purchase
i just hope they don't make a final mix and that would mean double purchase
i bought a psp and got a ps3 just for kh(and maybe some ff) and it was one reason i got a 3ds


----------



## Arithmatics (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations,

The 3DS is a success.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 15, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> this=day one purchase
> i just hope they don't make a final mix and that would mean double purchase
> i bought a psp and got a ps3 just for kh(and maybe some ff) and it was one reason i got a 3ds


Dont get any hopes for Final Mix in English, it never happened, never will.


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't know people liked angst so much.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did i say i wanted it in english?
if final mix comes out i will need to region free my 3ds(when a hack come) and play it in japanese, as i can understand it and speak it


----------



## prowler (Sep 15, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> did i say i wanted it in english?
> if final mix comes out i will need to region free my 3ds(when a hack come) and play it in japanese, *as i can understand it and speak it*


I somehow doubt that

Anyway, good luck waiting for that hack


----------



## granville (Sep 15, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I didn't know people liked angst so much.


I like his character development. I hate his angst, most people do. But i think that's kind of the point. And i don't think people like Neku's character BECAUSE he angsts. It's his complex change during the course of the game. TWEWY makes no attempt to cover up the fact that Neku begins as a dick, a very whiny and anti social dick who would even consider murder as a way out of his problems. The game even pokes fun at it in fact, it's self aware in many ways. And it drills it in your head that his irrational selfish and hateful attitude is obnoxious and rather evil. In fact, later on in the game this becomes a very important key to the major events that unfold, he begins as a symbolic manifestation of selfishness and negativity. The game title is centered on his personality choice, the world literally does end with him in his opinion and he closes himself off from society, he states unabashedly that "all the world needs is me".

But as the game progresses, he slowly begins to mature considerably. The payoff of the game is watching him change as a person. Going from a cold whining and antagonistic person to one with more open to giving up being selfish and negative, it's gradual and well paced IMO. I don't know if you've played it, but i won't spoil it regardless. It's rewarding to play as Neku and see him grow as a human being and change his views on life and friendship. That's my take on it anyways. It's very engrossing to me. It's quite funny at times, and isn't meant to be taken completely seriously (they definitely endowed the game with some good old self awareness and fun). Especially the secret episode that you unlock for beating it, was hilarious! It basically existed to make fun of the main story.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe they should throw Love Machine in there to totally demolish everything and everyone!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 15, 2011)

YAY


Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2011)

I was just making a snide remark. I have beaten TWEWY and whilst I did note the character development I did find somewhat forgettable, I honestly didn't care for Neku. Than again the whole anti-social, dickhead protagonist, Square seem to like isn't really towards my taste. I felt I had played a Neku like character several times which int eh end feels very rote. Hence why I prefer stuff like Ys and MegaTen in all honesty.


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Maybe they should throw Love Machine in there to totally demolish everything and everyone!



[youtube]5EGxTvkAqhE[/youtube]

I don't how a pop song is going demolish anything.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 15, 2011)

i really hope this means there will be more game character cameos now.
i mean, come on, when i first heard about these games, they were presented to me as final fantasy/disney crossover games.

now, after playing almost all of them, it feels like theres hardly any final fantasy chars at all. and if they are there, it hardly makes a difference if you interact with them or just skip whatever they say

also, more final fantasy villains please


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 15, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- Really?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 15, 2011)

That was unexpected, whatever I was picking up this game anyway.


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 15, 2011)

And suddenly the game is an insta-buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Easily.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 15, 2011)

So with Sora you encounter Neku, maybe you can see Shiki with Riku?!
I need to watch some gameplay video!


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 15, 2011)

I can care less about an unknown character from a game I never heard of. Give us more FF characters, at least people out side japan, will know who the characters are.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2011)

Ugh, I hate Kingdom Hearts crossovers. There's never any meaning or relevance to them. I don't mind it in a game with no story (Marvel vs. Capcom), but in a game that's focused on story (well, tries to be anyway), it seems like a big gaping logic hole. Squall's just hanging there for no reason. Cloud's just fighting dudes over by Hades. Auron's just like "Hey, I'm the cool character from FFX, remember me?" There's never an explanation as to how these universes collided and how they're not like freaking out and having a battle royale with the invading Disney characters.

So they just throw Neku (who I REALLY fucking hate) into the game and I want to see their explanation for this. 

Side note: If there was a game where Squall was like "WHO THE FUCK ARE THESE PEOPLE" and just started stabbing Disney characters in self defense, I'd buy that.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 15, 2011)

So does this mean there might be a Shibuya world from now on?


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Sep 15, 2011)

And... this is how you make a non-fan become a fan. Instant buy, just cause Neku is there.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 15, 2011)

O_O
I was going to buy this during a holiday but now it's a preorder for me.
Well Squall and Yuffie did have some relevance in the first, explaining Ansem (or rather Xehanort's heartless) to Sora. Not much other than that though.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 15, 2011)

Did not see this coming. Neku FTW!!

Getting this the second this game is out!!


----------



## Saken (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Ugh, I hate Kingdom Hearts crossovers. There's never any meaning or relevance to them. I don't mind it in a game with no story (Marvel vs. Capcom), but in a game that's focused on story (well, tries to be anyway), it seems like a big gaping logic hole. Squall's just hanging there for no reason. Cloud's just fighting dudes over by Hades. Auron's just like "Hey, I'm the cool character from FFX, remember me?" There's never an explanation as to how these universes collided and how they're not like freaking out and having a battle royale with the invading Disney characters.
> 
> So they just throw Neku (who I REALLY fucking hate) into the game and I want to see their explanation for this.
> 
> Side note: If there was a game where Squall was like "WHO THE FUCK ARE THESE PEOPLE" and just started stabbing Disney characters in self defense, I'd buy that.



Lol *always* against the grain for everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like that.


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 15, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vita port=Insta-buy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Stupid shitty connection...


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 15, 2011)

Hope we could see more people outside Disney/FF


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 15, 2011)

damn square better send me new pants i jus had a fangasm


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 15, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> damn square better send me new pants i jus had a fangasm


New pants?
I need a new house...>>

BUT YES
FUCKING
YES
I want a 3DS so bad now.
But i also want the Vita for P4Golden
ALDIGJADLINGLADKNGF MONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY


----------



## gameandmatch (Sep 15, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think most of us are in the same boat.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Sep 15, 2011)

I just nutted in my britches a tiny bit. 

This, alone, is a reason to own a 3DS. 

Goosebumps.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Sep 15, 2011)

I wonder if this is based on the fact that Neku looks very similar to Sora. (They are not the same character, but they look similar.)

Also:
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/7113/398199416.jpg
The second screenshot appears to suggest that Sora would have a panda party member of some sort...


----------



## Ikki (Sep 15, 2011)

Gigantic boner.
I can't wait for this, I'll have to though. 
They better upload the trailer soon.




			
				1234turtles said:
			
		

> since this is probably just a cameo its nothing to get to excited about.


He partners up with Riku so no, it's not just a cameo unless he just happens to partner up with Riku on a part of the game in which you control Sora.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 15, 2011)

I saw the thread title, and I thought "Meh, probably just an unconfirmed rumor or something."

I saw the thread contents, and I made every one of these faces at the same time. 



Spoiler


----------



## Kiekoes (Sep 15, 2011)

Gabbynaruto said:
			
		

> And... this is how you make a non-fan become a fan. Instant buy, just cause Neku is there.


QFT. Me too. I wasn't sure if I would get this, but now I'm 100% sure I'm getting it because of Neku.

Btw, are there any more screens/scans and or gameplay?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 15, 2011)

2012 is so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I want this game sooo much


----------



## granville (Sep 15, 2011)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:
			
		

> 2012 is so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, it's shorter than you'd think. The game was only just teased at E3 2010. For Kingdom Hearts, that's not long ago. Many games in the series are announced and don't arrive for well over 3-4 years. I think BBS was announced in like 2007 and only just came out in 2010. Thanks the heavens this one isn't going through development hell like others. It's being built on the BBS engine, so that's slightly less effort than starting it from scratch.

Plus we'll likely see it localized sooner. I think i read a few months that the localization is already being prepared to bring it over sooner.


----------



## Arras (Sep 15, 2011)

Neku? To be honest I never expected to see him in another game, except MAYBE a sequel to TWEWY, but hey, I'm not complaining. I was planning on buying KH3D anyway, but this just makes it that much more awesome, especially if he's a playable character or partner.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 15, 2011)

GAH! FFFFFANGASM!...... awesome....


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 15, 2011)

thumbs up if you have a 3ds since launch with kh3d in mind


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 15, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> thumbs up if you have a 3ds since launch with kh3d in mind



Yes, me too


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:
			
		

> 2012 is so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like granville said, the project of BbS has really helped KH DDD, and hopefully will too for the dev of KH3, if they choose to use BbS Engine that is.
Dude 2012 is not that far. This year is almost at an end.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2011)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> Vita port=Insta-buy!!!



Fuck no I couldn't even stand playing Birth By Sleep and I'm basically a PSP guy.

The fact that people are going "OMG NEKU IS IN IT SO I'M INSTABUYING IT" is really sad. Fuck buying a game on its merits, it's got spiky haired protagonists from other games in it!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mangaTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at those ppl too, my reason to get the game is, well it's KH, can't leave a single title out or in the next major title, I'll be like "????????" Since KH 3D is said to be on par with a numbered title in plot, story etc. This is a must have for people who are eagerly awaiting the finale that is KHIII


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 15, 2011)

might make me buy the 3ds  if  such games come out like this! , i don't really give a fuck about neku im just a  huge fan of kingdom hearts


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 15, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it was gonna link into KHIII, but when you say the plot is on par with a numbered title do you mean it's gonna be crucial to the big plot or just large?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet!  Though I'd at least like to see Joshua in it, too.

Also, Lightning WILL be there, I don't have proof, but I'm almost sure.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Though I'd at least like to see Joshua in it, too.
> 
> Also, Lightning WILL be there, I don't have proof, but I'm almost sure.



It feels like Lightning is becoming the sorta new-age poster child of Square Enix. Probably because she's a god of character compared to her last two predecessors (Vaan and Tidus).


----------



## Kiaku (Sep 15, 2011)

This one game is going to make the 3DS systems nearly sold OUT.
Also, PLEASE tell me this game won't be requiring the extra analog stick. It would just kill the mood of the atmosphere.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> This one game is going to make the 3DS systems nearly sold OUT.
> Also, PLEASE tell me this game won't be requiring the extra analog stick. It would just kill the mood of the atmosphere.


I really doubt it will, especially because they've been working on it before the extra analog was probably turned into a viable idea.

I wouldn't mind if they did, though, but they most likely won't.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 15, 2011)

Nah the extra analog stick will always be optionnal, look at Monster Hunter 3G.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Nah the extra analog stick will always be optionnal, look at Monster Hunter 3G.


*Shrugs* You never know.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Though I'd at least like to see Joshua in it, too.
> 
> Also, Lightning WILL be there, I don't have proof, but I'm almost sure.



*Shrugs* You never know.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 15, 2011)

Neku looks awesome in rendered in 3D


----------



## ars25 (Sep 15, 2011)

come on release it already but i'll wait


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Neku looks awesome in rendered in 3D



I think it looks really dumb actually. As much as I utterly hate TWEWY, the drawings were pretty well done. Seeing him rendered in 3D makes him look like a brooding twelve year old with the worst fashion taste.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny you should say that, a certain someone would agree.

Also, I don't think you hate it.  Actually, I'm almost sure you don't hate it.  You don't like it, but you don't hate it.  From hearing your thoughts on it, I surmise that you don't hate it.  You don't hate it.

Then again, who knows.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that line is fast approaching... 

and I'm sure that multiple someones would agree


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 15, 2011)

First I was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then I was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then I was like "DUUUUDE that guy HAZ to be trolling us all"
Finally, I'm like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUST.HAVE.3DS.MORE.THEN.EVAR.NAO.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Also, I don't think you hate it.  Actually, I'm almost sure you don't hate it.  You don't like it, but you don't hate it.  From hearing your thoughts on it, I surmise that you don't hate it.  You don't hate it.
> 
> Then again, who knows.



No, I do. I tried playing it. The plot was so boring. The universe was boring (sorry I don't care about a place I'll never visit nor do I want to visit, I might as well drive to New York City for Christ's sake and see cool stuff there), the art design was bad (if this is really "modern" Japanese fashion then I think they need an intervention), the characters were annoying and fell for all the classic JRPG cliches, and it didn't even have a good battle system to save it. I can forgive cliched JRPGs if they have a good battle system. It's why I may borderline even say I enjoy FFXIII. The plot and characters are highly "bleh" but I really do like the combat. This was just a gigantic mess of inaccurate touch screen controls and then just "HEY CONTROL THE TOP SCREEN TOO", which is pretty stupid when your AI just does it for you. It felt like a game just servicing to a weaboo audience and it looks like it worked.

Needless to say, I'm not a fan, but the last thing I need is a thousand TWEWY fans harumphing over how good the story is and how deep the characters are and how innovative the battle system is (it's not innovative).


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess you just sound like you don't hate it, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well I guess you just sound like you don't hate it, but I'll take your word for it.



Then what do I sound like? That I'm giving it smashing praise?

I don't like the game for everything in it, I hate it for what it is.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, to me you just sound like Guild.  I guess that's because you say many things in the same tone, so to speak, and this is especially the case with things you dislike.

But whatever, it is what it is.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're being trolled Guild...  Refraining from taking machomuu seriously is his kryptonite.  Just remember...you're arguing with a 15 year old kid on the internet


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just think hate is a word that's downplayed for what it is.  I wanted to see if he truly hated it.

Though it is pretty rare that I actually bring it up, this may be my second time, the first being one of Tagzard's threads.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wonder cat is so awesome:


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 15, 2011)

I guess it's cool that he's in KH3D, and that SE still remembers him and all, but god dammit, Give us a TWEWY 2 :/



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the story quite good, don't get me wrong, but I don't quite see how great it was, besides the fact that it was a "different" game. I'm a TWEWY fan and all, but only because I happened to like it. Though, if I hated a game, I wouldn't go too in depth about it, though, I do think it's much simpler to say "I just don't like the game."


----------



## mr deez (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I thought it was pretty poor as well. And fuck me the music, so so bad. I find it literally incredible that people consider this a game with good music..


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

mr deez said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was actually one of my favorite parts about the game.  Though some songs were hit or miss.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 15, 2011)

Guild I'm curious, what games you actually enjoy? xD


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 15, 2011)

mr deez said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marvel vs Capcom?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Guild I'm curious, what games you actually enjoy? xD


Sam, don't get him started.  I like Guild and all, but I can all ready see the flood of text followed by fan flaming and rampant Nintendo fanboys.


----------



## mr deez (Sep 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> mr deez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't actively dislike them at first as such, but there's only so many times you can listen to that nonsense..

**checks youtube**

Actually on reflection I can see it has some merit, I think the repetition must have done it... plus the fact I wasn't enjoying the game...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*zips it* Pretend I didn't post anything.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 15, 2011)

mr deez said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one thing I didn't like about the game, I still loved it but the songs were cut too short.
Even though some songs are just a looped version of their ingame versions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see anything wrong with asking me a question, lol.

I just don't enjoy games that are so rooted in a fanbase that they only know how to cater to that. I prefer a game that takes a bold step into being a gamer's game, not a weaboo game or a nerd game (although pretty much all gamers are nerds). Like Mass Effect if you want a RPG. It combines good story telling, deep characters, an original universe that feels original while still borrowing the good aspects from sci-fi over the years, and the gameplay isn't half bad either. TWEWY, on the other hand, felt like a really blah story with a cast of copy-pasted characters that was aimed solely at a weaboo fanbase. I'm not a weaboo, I never even knew what the fuck a Shibuya was until this game came out and I Wikipedia'd it. I played the game and so much of it seemed focused on "LOOK WHERE YOU ARE!" like it felt like I was supposed to care.

EDIT: For the record, I have friends who aren't massive video gamers but enjoy basically sports games, friends who aren't massively into RPGs, and friends who are the Swiss army knife of gaming, and all of them massively love Mass Effect to the point of getting giddy when anything about it is announced. Yes, I was using "massive" as a pun.

I like games that either have a focus on the plot and make it good instead of just poking that fanboy spot in your brain or games that have no plot, know that, and play on that fact. Games like No More Heroes where explaining things is way too much for pussies when you can just hack people into bits. I do enjoy the occasional JRPG with an average story now and then but only when it has good combat (aka very samey turn based combat), not this cluttered mess.

EDIT2: I'm also kinda into instant satisfaction. I don't really feel like wading through shit for hours until I get into the good part when I can just easily play a game for the same amount of time that's good all the way through. Take Saint's Row for example. It's a game that basically plays as a GTA parody but realizes some of its flaws and just cuts them right out. Instead of doing stupid story developing missions where you do nothing but drive around or walk around, every mission is some insane scenario or full of explosions. It has no story but knows this and plays off of it. It's just a way to put you into insane situations and make you almost a god amongst mere mortals and have fun. Hence why Saint's Row The Third is amazing looking, especially when they have you enter THE FUCKING GRID and fight baddies LIKE IT'S FUCKING TRON. That's kick ass.

Yes, I know FFXIII only gets good "20 hours into it" but at least I can ogle at Lightning's oddly attractive features pretty graphics in the meantime and you gain access to the RPG aspects early enough in to care to play up to 20 hours.

I hope you enjoyed a small insight into my mind, thanks.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really detailed. But at least now all of us know what's your personal liking. Thanks for sharing it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler: and when I was so crazy over Nintendo



I thought you hated RPGs...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: and when I was so crazy over Nintendo
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you hated RPGs...



Not really, just ones like TWEWY. I hate a lot of JRPGs, although I do have my exceptions, but all RPGs would be insane. Fallout 3 was great in my opinion (I know tons of Fallout/Fallout 2 fans hate it so much but it was a fun game). Mass Effect raised the bar on gaming as a genre for me.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 16, 2011)

Funny thing is, I just recently found out Saints Row was meant to be funny.  It's pretty apparent with 3, but I couldn't tell with 2 and 1.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically, you like western RPGs. I hate them.

Oppinions.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 16, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I like some western RPGs, but I find some overall too graphically intense.

I like JRPGs more, as most of them have a more comfy and more anime-style feel.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 16, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I love both.  RPG as a whole is probably my favorite genre, and while I generally play more JRPGs, I probably like them both [about] equally.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 16, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. WRPGs just don't have the same appeal as JRPGs do. (To me at least)

But OT: I wonder if they will incorporate the "duel gameplay" for DDD since the 3DS has two screens as well. Neku on the bottom screen and Riku on top, that would be cool. OH and think of the Fusion moves they could do


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 16, 2011)

I think neku makes one apperance and thats it, I wish I didn't think that but Icant see how it would work with him in the game.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 16, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Dingoo-fan 32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you want them to add the BBS engine into KH3?  Wouldn't you want much more better graphics on KH3 if it will be on the PS3?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 16, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same way the Final Fantasy Characters do, I would guess.  He has a story in this game and his appearance seems no different from that of Cloud or Squall.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 16, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The engine is the entire base of the game, not just the graphics. For instance, KH3D will look much better than BBS.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 16, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Maybe they should throw Love Machine in there to totally demolish everything and everyone!


Don't forget about King Kazuma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But final boss battle with Love Machine is a Hanafuda match so... lol.


Anyways, excited to see Neku Sakuraba's 3D form, and it did not disappoint. I wish the soundtrack comes along with him (love O-Parts).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I don't think a game's engine determines graphics.  Though I could be wrong.
> 
> Also, he never said anything about the engine, just saying that project BbS would help DDD.  This could be in terms of gameplay capabilities, new characters, etc.



I think you're right, considering TvC and MvC3 use almost identical gameplay set ups (minus MvC3 having a different roster and 3 characters instead of 2) but MvC3 uses MT Framework and TvC uses something different (there is MT Framework Lite for the Wii but I don't believe TvC runs it, only Spyborgs, RE: Darkside Chronicles, and Sengoku Basara: Samurai Heroes). They could just incorporate the gameplay elements into a different engine.


----------



## freestile (Sep 16, 2011)

I still have to play the first one. I let somebody borrow it and they let me borrow that chains of memories remix.
I'm going to have to catch up to this sometime here soon.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 16, 2011)

im playing through kingdom hearts final mix again right now. ive played trough all of the games on the hardest difficulty and im doing it again starting with the first one while waiting for this awesome game.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 16, 2011)

we should all try to beat all the organization 13 members in KH2FM+ before the game come out, that would be fun! im gonna do a level one playthrough on KH2FM+


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 16, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the finale for xehanort's arc not the series itself
and yeah i will buy the game because i'm a kingdom hearts/ square enix fanboy because it looks awesome and i need to know the story


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 20, 2011)

man, i really need a 3ds now.
zelda, mario, starfox, kid icarus and now kingdom hearts including neku. 
sorry if nintendo wants to have all sales of 2012. XDD
thanks for posting this, i was expecting something big, not the biggest. =D


----------



## wafflox (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone else in the same boat as me and figuring this/KH are  pretty awesome, but still not enough of a reason to buy a 3ds?
Wish they were putting this on the Vita instead. I'm already getting that for a lot of games. 

Another TWEWY? Now THAT would make me _consider_ getting a 3ds.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 21, 2011)

Translated Tetsuya Nomura Interview said:
			
		

> *Introduction*
> 
> The “World Submerged in Sleep” is said to be connected to dreaming, it can be opened by unlocking the “Keyhole of Sleep” that exists in that world. Instead of Heartless, in this world there exist creatures that devour dreams called Dream Eaters. There are two kinds of Dream Eaters, those that consume dreams and plant nightmares and those that eat only bad dreams. Investigating the Dream Eaters becomes the key guiding to the “Keyhole of Sleep”.
> 
> ...



Thought It'd be appropriate to post this update here.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 21, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et6TgPqwTmM&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]



I won't buy a 3Ds. I won't buy a 3DS. *Faints*


----------

